# blood sports



## tzanampeths

Hi,

I would use 'αιματηρά αθλήματα', but I'm not really happy about it.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

All the best,

Takis


----------



## cougr

Γεια σου tzanampeth  και καλωσόρισες στα λημέρια μας, εγώ ως _αιμοβόρα αθλήματα_ τα ξέρω.


----------



## tzanampeths

Ευχαριστώ πολύ cougr. Αρχικά έτσι τα είχα μεταφράσει κι' εγώ.
Αιμοβόρος είναι αυτός που τρέφεται με αίμα.


> αιμοβόρος -α -ο [emovóros] Ε4 : 1.(για σαρκοφάγο ζώο) που του αρέσει να ρουφάει το αίμα της λείας του: H τίγρη, η λεοπάρδαλη, ο λύκος είναι ζώα αιμοβόρα. 2. (μτφ., ιδ. για πρόσ.) α. που του αρέσει να χύνεται αίμα, να σκοτώνονται δηλαδή άνθρωποι ή ζώα: Ένας ~ άνθρωπος. Tαυρομαχίες που τέρπουν τα αιμοβόρα ένστικτα του πλήθους. β. πολύ σκληρός, απάνθρωπος: Ένας ~ τύραννος. [λόγ. < αρχ. αἱμοβόρος]


Αιματηρός αυτός που προκαλεί αιματοχυσία.





> αιματηρός -ή -ό [ematirós] Ε1 : 1α.που προκάλεσε αιματοχυσία: Aιματηρά γεγονότα / επεισόδια. Aιματηρές συγκρούσεις. Tα αιματηρά επακόλουθα ενός ποδοσφαιρικού αγώνα. Aιματηρή θυσία, που γίνεται με θανάτωση, συνήθ. σφαγή, ζώου ή και ανθρώπου. || φονικός: ~ πόλεμος. Aιματηρή μάχη. β. (μτφ.) που είναι πολύ έντονος και συνήθ. οδυνηρός: ~ ανταγωνισμός. Έκανε αιματηρές οικονομίες για να μπορέσει να σπουδάσει. 2. (ιατρ.) που περιέχει αίμα: Aιματηρά ούρα / κόπρανα. [λόγ.: 1: αρχ. αἱματηρός· 2: σημδ. γαλλ. sanguinolent]


 Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

ΜΦΧ

Τάκης

ΥΓ. Σπουδαίο το σύστημα με τα url! Βρίσκει κι εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν...


----------



## Acestor

Hi all. You might find that "αιματηρά σπορ" is a more popular translation, probably because it avoids the association with the nobler Greek word "άθλημα". And "αιματηρά" rather than "αιμοβόρα", as in "αιματηρή θυσία".


----------



## cougr

Acestor said:


> Hi all. You might find that "αιματηρά σπορ" is a more popular translation, probably because it avoids the association with the nobler Greek word "άθλημα".



Welcome Acestor, 

That's a very good point, except I'd perhaps take it a step further and say that even the word σπορ/sport is misplaced in describing barbaric spectacles against disadvantaged animals. Although I bet that if we extended the definition of the term (ie blood sports) to include such things as MMA and K1 etc fighting, the fighters and fans would vehemently argue as to the nobility and validity of their sport. Ουαί και αλίμονο μας αν μας άκουγε κάποιος μαχητής του MMA να λέμε ότι τέτοιου είδους αγώνες δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθούν αθλήματα. 

On a final note, I wonder if the term_ αιμοσταγή "σπορ_" might be an appropriate rendition?


----------



## Acestor

Thanks for the welcome, cougr.

  Seeing that ‘blood sports’ refers to sports that involve the killing of animals and especially fox hunting, which was only recently banned, plus the fact that it’s ‘blood sports’ rather than ‘bloody’, makes me feel that we do not need a very strong term. On the other hand, in a translation written by an animal rights activist I would consider the latitude inevitable.


----------



## giannis321

Ένας πιο "απαλός" χαρακτηρισμός (μιας και μιλάμε για πάλη) ίσως θα μπορούσε να είναι:
Βίαια/βάρβαρα αθλήματα.


----------



## cougr

Acestor said:


> Thanks for the welcome, cougr.
> 
> Seeing that ‘blood sports’ refers to sports that involve the killing of animals and especially fox hunting, which was only recently banned, plus the fact that it’s ‘blood sports’ rather than ‘bloody’, makes me feel that we do not need a very strong term. On the other hand, in a translation written by an animal rights activist I would consider the latitude inevitable.



Thanks Acestor.


----------



## tzanampeths

giannis321 said:


> Ένας πιο "απαλός" χαρακτηρισμός (μιας και μιλάμε για πάλη) ίσως θα μπορούσε να είναι:
> Βίαια/βάρβαρα αθλήματα.



Γιάννη καλημέρα,

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος βίαιο άθλημα θεωρείται και το μποξ, ενώ το blood sport νομίζω προσδιορίζει αποκλειστικά σπορ που έχουν να κάνουν με ζώα ΄'όπως το κυνήγι, οι κυνοδρομίες, ταυρομαχίες κλπ.

Original:
Moreover, in Northern Ireland the Irish hare's demise could be hastened by well-meaning politicians. Recently the Northern Ireland Assembly banned hare coursing, the sport in which hares are chased, and sometimes killed, by greyhounds. Few doubt the good intent, yet Queen's zoologist Dr Neil Reid, who has studied the Irish hare's ecology for seven years, reckons it is a bad move.
Reid has found that Irish hares appear to thrive far better in areas run by the Irish Coursing Club (ICC) than in similar countryside elsewhere. "ICC sites are managed favourably for hares – foxes are shot and other forms of hunting prohibited," he says. "They maintain enhancement of suitable habitat – for instance, hares like fields with rushes where they can hide.
"They're taken from the wild into captivity, treated for parasites, coursed, then put back into the wild. Coursing is perceived as a blood sport where animals die, and so they do – but only around four in 100. The ban wasn't based on the conservation debate, but on one surrounding animal welfare."

Μετάφταση:
Επιπλέον, ο αφανισμός του ιρλανδικού λαγού από τη Β. Ιρλανδία πιθανόν επιταχύνεται από τις αποφάσεις καλοπροαίρετων πολιτικών. Πρόσφατα η Συνέλευση της Β. Ιρλανδίας απαγόρευσε τις κυνοδρομίες, το άθλημα στο οποίο λαγοί κυνηγούνται, και μερικές φορές σκοτώνονται, από λαγωνικά. Λίγοι αμφιβάλλουν για την αγαθή πρόθεση, αλλά ο ζωολόγος Δρ Neil Reid, ο οποίος έχει μελετήσει επτά χρόνια την οικολογία του ιρλανδικού λαγού, εκτιμά πως πρόκειται για εσφαλμένη κίνηση.
  Ο Reid διαπίστωσε ότι οι ιρλανδικοί λαγοί φαίνεται να ευδοκιμούν πολύ περισσότερο σε περιοχές που διαχειρίζεται το Irish Coursing Club (ICC) από ό,τι σε ανάλογες περιοχές. "Οι τοποθεσίες του ICC διαχειρίζονται ευνοϊκά για τους λαγούς - οι αλεπούδες σκοτώνονται και απαγορεύονται άλλες μορφές θήρας», λέει. "Ο βιότοπος συντηρείται ώστε να είναι ιδιαίτερα ευνοϊκός - για παράδειγμα, στους λαγούς αρέσουν τα χωράφια με βούρλα όπου μπορούν να καλυφθούν."
  "Συλλαμβάνονται από το φυσικό περιβάλλον, τους παρέχεται αντιπαρασιτική αγωγή, λαμβάνουν μέρος στις κυνοδρομίες, και στη συνέχεια απελευθερώνονται και πάλι. Οι κυνοδρομίες θεωρούνται αιματηρό άθλημα στο οποίο τα ζώα πεθαίνουν, και όντως πεθαίνουν - αλλά μόνο περίπου τέσσερα στα 100. Η απαγόρευση δε βασίστηκε στο διάλογο για τη διατήρηση του είδους, αλλά στην αντίληψη περί ευζωίας των ζώων."

Ευχαριστώ και πάλιί για τη συμμετοχή σας!

Τάκης


----------



## tzanampeths

cougr said:


> Welcome Acestor,
> 
> That's a very good point, except I'd perhaps take it a step further and say that even the word σπορ/sport is misplaced in describing barbaric spectacles against disadvantaged animals. Although I bet that if we extended the definition of the term (ie blood sports) to include such things as MMA and K1 etc fighting, the fighters and fans would vehemently argue as to the nobility and validity of their sport. Ουαί και αλίμονο μας αν μας άκουγε κάποιος μαχητής του MMA να λέμε ότι τέτοιου είδους αγώνες δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθούν αθλήματα.
> 
> On a final note, I wonder if the term_ αιμοσταγή "σπορ_" might be an appropriate rendition?



Actually I would argue that 'άθλημα' does seem appropriate, as in ancient Greece and greek tradition, hunting is considered as a noble and character shaping sport. This is documented both in greek art and Xenophon's Kynigetiko.


----------

